# Parental consent (merged)



## Pte.Butt (5 Sep 2007)

I am wondering if there is any rule saying that, even after mommy and daddy have signed the parental consent section of your CF Employment application, that they can take back that consent a little further down the road, (just say little Jimmy was mis behaving so mommy said she would kick him out of the Army Reserves). This isn't a presonal situation  I am just curious, because I did have some trouble getting my Mother to sign, but she is all for it now. Thanks in advance, Andrew.

P.S. - Dear Mod's, I did research on this before I posted, please do no lock


----------



## kincanucks (5 Sep 2007)

Once the application is signed by a parent or guardian is kept as an official record and gives the CF consent to process and eventually enrol you but will the CF fight for you if Mom or Dad decide to pull their support?  Not likely.  You are all theirs until you are 18.


----------



## freeze_time311 (5 Sep 2007)

Pte.Butt said:
			
		

> (just say little Jimmy was mis behaving so mommy said she would kick him out of the Army Reserves).



Although there are a lot of mothers out there that don't approve of the use of fire arms, and other such military equipment that I'm sure any 16 year old kid would love to play with. I would like to think that most mothers realize, that there son or daughter is probably getting the best case of discipline available in Canada. Although I can see how revoking there parental consent for doing something stupid would be considered discipline and punishment. I believe the best thing to do would be make sure that kid attends every shift, signs up for extra courses, and trains his butt off. Some may disagree with me. Don't get me wrong, if I was in the forces at 16 and my mother revoked her consent, I would be pissed, and maybe I wouldn't miss behave like that again(at 16). But in the long run, I believe one would end up being more disciplined and have a better understanding of discipline, if they remained in the reserves and were taught properly.

Hopfully in your case, it was more less a threat, and not direct action. For the threat of revoking there consent might prove useful in getting your act in gear. In which case, the mother is totally in the right lane.

Now stop pissing off mommy, and go for a run!  ;D


                                    Jimmy (not to get confused with the jimmy in the above story)


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Sep 2007)

Pte.Butt said:
			
		

> ... (just say little Jimmy was mis behaving so mommy said she would kick him out of the Army Reserves). ...



If little Jimmy stops pissing his Mother off, he'll never have to find out.


----------



## Pte.Butt (5 Sep 2007)

> *Hopfully in your case,* it was more less a threat, and not direct action. For the threat of revoking there consent might prove useful in getting your act in gear. In which case, the mother is totally in the right lane.



Haha, As stated this is just of curiosity and not a scenario I am dealing with. But thanks for the reply. Is there any rule of CF regulations saying that if mommy and daddy want little Jimmy out of the Army, that the Army will have to remove the young recruit?


----------



## freeze_time311 (5 Sep 2007)

I think kincanucks said it best.



			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> will the CF fight for you if Mom or Dad decide to pull their support?  Not likely.  You are all theirs until you are 18.



Unless you have committed a crime, you parents basically, "own" you until your 18 years of age. I'm not sure if it's on paper anywhere in the CF, but as far as I know, and this doesn't just apply to the CF,  until you reach the age of consent, which in Canada is 18 years of age, you are the responsibility of your parents or guardian. No employer, being it the CF or civilian, can keep you as an employee if your parents/guardian request you be released from there charge.

In other words, just make mommy and daddy happy. For they do possess the ability to remove you from the reserves, until you are 18.


----------



## Rohandro (29 Jan 2013)

Hi I recently completed my application and I was sent an email saying that I have to mail a bunch of things to the virtual recruiting centre. I just wanted to know if you actually mail a piece of paper with parental consent on it (Im Underage). If so where can I get this document?


----------



## agc (29 Jan 2013)

Rohandro said:
			
		

> Hi I recently completed my application and I was sent an email saying that I have to mail a bunch of things to the virtual recruiting centre. I just wanted to know if you actually mail a piece of paper with parental consent on it (Im Underage). If so where can I get this document?



Part K of the Canadian Forces Employment Application Form.


----------



## Rohandro (29 Jan 2013)

So do I fill out and mail them just that one part of the application?


----------



## agc (29 Jan 2013)

Did you already send them the rest of the application?


----------



## Rohandro (29 Jan 2013)

I did my application online and then received the email telling me to mail my birth certificate, high school transcript and parental consent in to north bay. I haven't mailed the documents yet though


----------



## agc (29 Jan 2013)

On the basis of that e-mail, I'd recommend you mail in copies of your birth certificate, high school transcript and parental consent to North Bay.


----------



## Rohandro (29 Jan 2013)

Yeah I know that but do I just take that one part the parental consent part of the application and mail that to them or do I mail the whole thing to them?


----------



## agc (30 Jan 2013)

Well, I haven't read the e-mail you received, nor do I work at CFVRC.  However, if it was me working there and I wanted a Canadian Forces Employment Application Form, I would ask for a Canadian Forces Employment Application Form, and if I wanted just the parental consent section, I'd just ask for the parental consent section.


----------



## DAA (30 Jan 2013)

Rohandro said:
			
		

> Hi I recently completed my application and I was sent an email saying that I have to mail a bunch of things to the virtual recruiting centre. I just wanted to know if you actually mail a piece of paper with parental consent on it (Im Underage). If so where can I get this document?



You don't need anything at this point in the process with regards to Parental Consent.  However, print a hard-copy of your online application and have your parent or legal guardian sign the application form.  You can then fax a copy to the CFVRC for inclusion in your file.  Once your file is transferred to your local CFRC, you will need the actual signed application form.

Send in copies of your Birth Certificate, Proof of Canadian Citizenship and Academic Transcripts and if anything else is required, you will be notified.


----------



## agc (30 Jan 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> You don't need anything at this point in the process.  However, print a hard-copy of your online application and have your parent or legal guardian sign the application form.  You can then fax a copy to the CFVRC for inclusion in your file.  Once your file is transferred to your local CFRC, you will need the actual signed application form.





			
				Rohandro said:
			
		

> I did my application online *and then received the email telling me to mail my birth certificate, high school transcript and parental consent in to north bay*. I haven't mailed the documents yet though



Sounds like he does have something that needs to be done, actually.


----------



## need2know (6 Mar 2015)

I am 17 and i am a bit confused, please help me out here.

In *form DND 2170 in Part K (Consent)* it says signature of witness, next to parent/guardian signature, so does that mean that my parents have to sign it in front of the recruiter because the recruiter who sent me these forms mentioned this in his email *"Part K is required if you are under the age of 18 and needs to be witnessed by the recruiter taking in your file" *

*So Will I have to take my parents with me to the recruiter so they can sign it in front of him? Or can i just sign it by my parents in home and the recruiter will sign in the witness box in the recruiting office?
*

Thank you so much!


----------



## need2know (6 Mar 2015)

someone help me lol


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Mar 2015)

Did it ever occur to you to call the recruiter and ask for clarification, or did you just come straight here?  A little patience wouldn't kill you, and most people who could answer you on here are probably either still at work or on their way home from it.


----------



## need2know (6 Mar 2015)

Not really  I emailed them yesterday so I can drop off my application but no one replied yet


----------



## DAA (6 Mar 2015)

watchdogsrox said:
			
		

> I am 17 and i am a bit confused, please help me out here.
> 
> In *form DND 2170 in Part K (Consent)* it says signature of witness, next to parent/guardian signature, so does that mean that my parents have to sign it in front of the recruiter because the recruiter who sent me these forms mentioned this in his email *"Part K is required if you are under the age of 18 and needs to be witnessed by the recruiter taking in your file" *
> 
> ...



They will want your Parent or Legal Guardian to be present during your first visit to your local CFRC, as the Part K usually needs to be signed in person.


----------



## need2know (6 Mar 2015)

Okay thank you so much for your answer


----------



## Loachman (6 Mar 2015)

And that bit from Kat Stevens about patience - take that seriously.


----------

